# Viagra as a treatment for Crohn's?



## YoliDada

Has anyone read about this? Or tried it?

The reference to the use of Viagra as an aid in the treatment of Crohn's by restoring normal blood flow to the intestines can be found in the article linked below:

Weakened Immune System May Cause Crohn's Disease


----------



## imisspopcorn

I've never heard of it???Very interesting theory.


----------



## Ataraxia

Ha ha. That's great!


----------



## D Bergy

I can imagine the jokes.

Are you treating Crohn's, or are you just glad to see me?

Dan:ylol2:


----------



## Crohn's 35

That is so bad Dan!! Haha, my thoughts were, if  it doesnt work in the intestines, maybe it will work in bed!:tongue:


----------



## D Bergy

Side effects are one thing... but this raises a whole new, ah, should we say problem.

I do agree with their conclusion as to the cause of symptoms.  It is the basis of my treatment with LDN.

Dan


----------



## Wiles

The part I don't understand is why do they treat with immuno suppressants if it has to do with a weak immune system. Wouldn't you be hurting yourself more in the long run? You may be stopping your body's from constantly attacking that area somewhat but wouldn't you be allowing the bacteria to get a better hold by weakening the immune system further? 

Sometimes I wish I developed this disease twenty years from now. In the hopes that they might have figured out what the heck they're doing by then.


----------



## D Bergy

I would not disagree with any of the statements you have made.  That is specifically why I went the direction I did.

I can read here everyday the additional autoimmune diseases that come with the disease when treated in a traditional way.  It is not a mystery to me why it happens.  

You pretty much nailed it, in my opinion.

The only thing I have not nailed down yet is the original cause of the immune dysfunction.  I am investigating the XMRV virus, but in order to confirm the virus as the cause, I need to go off of LDN.  I am going to do that but I am going to wait until after my colonoscopy in January to do it.  Then I will have a before and after picture to compare.

Dan


----------



## Wiles

I read the website you posted not too long ago about XMRV. It is scary to think the source might be viral and that you could possibly pass it on to others.


----------



## GI Joe

A little off topic but is kind of interesting. When I was in Afghanistan, the Army was testing Viagra to see if it helped Soldiers perform better at high altitudes. It was a low does and supposedly would not produce the effects of the full strength Viagra. I never heard the results of the study.


----------



## BWS1982

I can't imagine needing viagra for its traditional use since as a younger guy, I have the opposite problem, so this just sounds weird and bothersome. But hey, one feasible theory could be that the blood is always elsewhere, and too "occupied" to be released into the GI tract. 

But really, this is some rock hard evidence that solutions come from the many veins within science, it's just a matter of penetrating the walls of the box to think outside of it.


----------



## imisspopcorn

BWS1982 said:
			
		

> But really, this is some rock hard evidence that solutions come from the many veins within science, it's just a matter of penetrating the walls of the box to think outside of it.


:ylol2: Do you know how difficult it was for me to reply to this post without making some innuendo???? That tops anything I could have ever written, Bravo.


----------



## jed

BWS1982 said:
			
		

> But really, this is some rock hard evidence that solutions come from the many veins within science, it's just a matter of penetrating the walls of the box to think outside of it.


if this cant be post of the week, then benson should be made official mascot or given some special title for his awesomeness.

m word.


----------



## D Bergy

Good one Benson.  This thread has so many possibilities for abuse.  

Dan


----------



## Ezequiel

My wife has told me I already have too much "increased blood flow".

I do not think she would approve this treatment.


----------



## farm

It would be hard to get my doctor to approve this.


----------



## katiesue1506

I heart Benson this week for two reasons. 

1. New picture
2. Awesome post


----------



## My Butt Hurts

I heart KatieSue for hearting Benson on the Viagra thread.

But speaking of which..
Yeah Bens - now that is my second fave pic of you ; )


----------



## BWS1982

I like to write. Thank you. 

And the pic is from the bathroom at work taken last month. Notice the "Cyrillic" letters on my shirt are actually spelling Hollister backwards, mirror effect. I had to test the camera on my phone out after cleaning it, and it was a decent pic, so...

I heart ya too. :ybiggrin:


----------



## DanM

The Viagra will give you an erection for 3 hours straight (after 4 hours, call your doctor), but you are too sick or embarrassed from Crohns to make any use of it.

Talk about frustration.


----------



## pb4

I heard about the viagra being used as a cross-over drug for crohn's a couple of yrs ago...of course there was big hype about it then with it being "viagra" but it seems the novelty has been lost...I don't know of anyone that has used this treatment for their IBD and it often doesn't even come up anymore (no pun intended towards the men out there LOL).


----------



## DanSJVDavis

DanM said:
			
		

> The Viagra will give you an erection for 3 hours straight (after 4 hours, call your doctor), but you are too sick or embarrassed from Crohns to make any use of it.
> 
> Talk about frustration.


Even worse, I already have to wait in the morning to go poo for one to go away so I can actually sit on the toilet.  I'd die if I had to wait 3 hours.  Have to end up buying a longer toilet, like the ones in some public places.  Or get a coffee can to attach to the front of the toilet. heh!


----------



## BWS1982

I hate those round toilets, designed by a female I tell you. Guys need oblong ones, and that's what we have. My girlfriend's grandparents have a round one, and it's so awkward trying to use it.


----------



## shazamataz

BWS1982 said:
			
		

> I hate those round toilets, designed by a female I tell you. Guys need oblong ones, and that's what we have. My girlfriend's grandparents have a round one, and it's so awkward trying to use it.


Well, you shouldn't be getting stiffies at the grandparents house!


----------



## BWS1982

Regardless of the state of the organ, it's not enough space for a male, the "urethra exit strategy" is attached at a higher spot on the pelvic region than in females, ya know. You have brothers, ask their opinion.


----------



## Jeff D.

I really don't have much to offer except that Benson that was a fantastic post and this is one amazing thread.lol


----------



## katiesue1506

Bens I hate the oblong ones. Hurts my butt to sit on them. Couldnt you stand and pee first then sit and not have the stiffy prob?


----------



## BWS1982

:lol: That's not the issue (thanks Shaz) it's that when you go # 2, you tend to have to exert the diaphragm to "push" it out or finish (via "constipated diarrhea"), and it pushes out # 1 too, and forces urine out. Always being hydrated means I've always got urine to excrete, hence a particular quandary I get in when I have to do both just because of one, and I have a round toilet. Since the #2 is usually governed by urgency, in essence so is the #1 since both happen simultaneously. 

I feel weird.


----------



## D Bergy

When designing our new house, I made sure we had none of those round "Women" stools.  I do not even know why they make them other than for a dedicated Ladies bathroom.

I also made sure they had enough power for the most massive dump you could conceive. 

If you have Crohn's, you give more thought to bathrooms than the average person.

Dan


----------



## imisspopcorn

There is just something unsanitary about having to tuck it down behind the seat when guys sit down...Grosses me out when my husband does it. A solution to that problem might make someone rich.


----------



## Jerman

BWS1982 said:
			
		

> I can't imagine needing viagra for its traditional use since as a younger guy, I have the opposite problem, so this just sounds weird and bothersome. But hey, one feasible theory could be that the blood is always elsewhere, and too "occupied" to be released into the GI tract.
> 
> But really, this is some rock hard evidence that solutions come from the many veins within science, it's just a matter of penetrating the walls of the box to think outside of it.


:ylol2: :ylol2: :ylol2: :ylol2: :ylol2: :ylol2: :ylol2: :ylol2: :ylol2:


----------



## Jerman

A little know benefit to this idea is that men experience an increase in their ability to read a map. Because they are always pointing North!


----------



## shazamataz

I LOVE these conversations!


----------

